# Hurry, GREAT deal on an excellent gun case at Walmart



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The walmart in Milton had four left as of 1PM. Its a 36" hardshell case with pull out foam cubes for a custom fit. Has four quality latches, built in locks and a rubber gasket to keep moisture out. They are very similar to the Pelican cases which are around $200. 

They were on sale for $30 but rang up as $40. They didnt have a price on them so I told them that they were $30 and got them both for that price. Even for $40 they are an excellent value. If you need a good case, grab one! They are only 36" so good for AR-15s, AKs and other shorter rifles though.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are $100 on Amazon. $30 is a good deal, get em while you can!


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

I checked around Foley but found none...Let me know if any more are around.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

They are some in the blue angel store before I came to work. They are not in the sporting goods area though. They were in the front of the store.

Dirt cheap store in mobile has them also.
N


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got one done for my AK-103 clone (SGL-21). For $30 this thing is a steal!


----------

